# GWT + EJB + Maven - Test Error



## babuschka (6. Jan 2012)

Hallo 

ich möchte eine Enterprise Web Application mit Java EE6 und GWT/GXT bauen. Hierfür habe ich mehrere EJB Projekte, plus das Web/GWT/GXT Projekt, sowie das EAR Projekt.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich das Web/GXT/GWT Projekt baue ich Fehler bei der Testausführung bekomme, das hier keine EJB Umgebung vorhanden ist, und im Web Projekt aber EJBs über DI verwendet werden.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das Lösen kann?

Hier noch meine Maven Configuration.

[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<project xmlns="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://maven.apache.org/POM/4.0.0 http://maven.apache.org/maven-v4_0_0.xsd">
	<modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>

	<parent>
		...
	</parent>

	<artifactId>...</artifactId>
	<packaging>war</packaging>

	<properties>
		<gxt.version>2.0.1</gxt.version>
	</properties>

	<dependencies>
		<dependency>
			<groupId>${project.groupId}</groupId>
			<artifactId>${project.groupId}.core</artifactId>
			<version>${project.version}</version>
		</dependency>
		<dependency>
			<groupId>javax</groupId>
			<artifactId>javaee-api</artifactId>
			<version>6.0</version>
			<scope>provided</scope>
		</dependency>

		<dependency>
			<groupId>com.extjs</groupId>
			<artifactId>gxt</artifactId>
			<version>${gxt.version}</version>
			<scope>provided</scope>
		</dependency>
		<dependency>
			<groupId>com.google.gwt</groupId>
			<artifactId>gwt-servlet</artifactId>
			<version>${gwt.version}</version>
			<scope>runtime</scope>
		</dependency>
		<dependency>
			<groupId>com.google.gwt</groupId>
			<artifactId>gwt-user</artifactId>
			<version>${gwt.version}</version>
			<scope>provided</scope>
		</dependency>

		<dependency>
			<groupId>log4j</groupId>
			<artifactId>log4j</artifactId>
			<version>1.2.16</version>
		</dependency>

		<dependency>
			<groupId>junit</groupId>
			<artifactId>junit</artifactId>
			<version>4.7</version>
			<scope>test</scope>
		</dependency>
	</dependencies>

	<build>
		<outputDirectory>war/WEB-INF/classes</outputDirectory>
		<plugins>
			<plugin>
				<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
				<artifactId>gwt-maven-plugin</artifactId>
				<version>1.2</version>
				<executions>
					<execution>
						<goals>
							<goal>compile</goal>
							<goal>generateAsync</goal>
							<goal>test</goal>
						</goals>
					</execution>
				</executions>
				<configuration>
					<runTarget>...Application/Application.html</runTarget>
				</configuration>
			</plugin>
		</plugins>
		<pluginManagement>
			<plugins>
				<plugin>
					<groupId>org.eclipse.m2e</groupId>
					<artifactId>lifecycle-mapping</artifactId>
					<version>1.0.0</version>
					<configuration>
						<lifecycleMappingMetadata>
							<pluginExecutions>
								<pluginExecution>
									<pluginExecutionFilter>
										<groupId>org.codehaus.mojo</groupId>
										<artifactId>
											gwt-maven-plugin
										</artifactId>
										<versionRange>[1.2,)</versionRange>
										<goals>
											<goal>generateAsync</goal>
											<goal>compile</goal>
										</goals>
									</pluginExecutionFilter>
									<action>
										<ignore />
									</action>
								</pluginExecution>
							</pluginExecutions>
						</lifecycleMappingMetadata>
					</configuration>
				</plugin>
			</plugins>
		</pluginManagement>
	</build>

</project>
[/XML]

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Florian


----------



## Sym (6. Jan 2012)

Du könntest Dir Arquillian einmal ansehen, um EJBs in Tests verwenden zu können (sofern ich Dich richtig verstanden habe).


----------



## babuschka (7. Jan 2012)

Das Problem ist die java-ee api. Sobald diese entferne und die entsprechenden Code-Zeilen auskommentiere funktioniert das ganze. Gibt es einen Alternative dazu?


----------

